# this video says there is no law that states we have to pay taxes, opinions???



## uberboy48 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My opinion is it's complete nonsense and a good way to end up being in major trouble with the IRS. Tax liens, asset seizures, and other consequences await anyone who buys in to this lunacy.

These claims come up periodically over the years.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

16th Amendment to the US Constitution: The Congress shall have power to lay and collect taxes on incomes, from whatever source derived, without apportionment among the several States, and without regard to any census or enumeration


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_“Only two things in life…”_


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


>


Let us know how it works out


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

There was a guy on television back in the nineties selling a book on late night commercials basically stating the same thing. The last I remember hearing about him was him being sentenced to jail. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy48 said:


>


Be sure to let us know how that turns out . . .

I can send you $5.00- $10.00 a month so you can afford pens & stamps in prison.

( Ask for Legal Grievance forms. They are required to give them to you upon request. You can write on the back for free.)
( Also . . . The more you are a Legal aggravation to them, the sooner they will " Release you due to overcrowding" for non violent offenses.)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> My opinion is it's complete nonsense and a good way to end up being in major trouble with the IRS. Tax liens, asset seizures, and other consequences await anyone who buys in to this lunacy.
> 
> These claims come up periodically over the years.


Elliot Ness could not Jail Al Capone.

The I.R.S. DID.









Al playing theme song from " DELIVERENCE".


----------



## Mr Rogers (9 mo ago)

try not paying taxes and let me know how that works out fer ya... just wonderin'


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, it's been tried.
It won't work.

MUCH easier to just cheat.
MUCH easier to get away with.
More respected by the prosecutors and judges, if you do get caught. Which in our tax bracket is pretty rare.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wesley snipes


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If the government claims you owe money then you owe money.

That's all there is to it.

You ain't the king.. and even if you are the king there's a bigger king down the road just waiting to prove you wrong.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Only person I know who doesn't pay taxes and is invited to all the big events including mingling with presidents is AL Sharpton. And he's still not in jail, 6 million dollars in the hole with the IRS at last report.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Merc49 said:


> Only person I know who doesn't pay taxes and is invited to all the big events including mingling with presidents is AL Sharpton. And he's still not in jail, 6 million dollars in the hole with the IRS at last report.


There was that time when the IRS showed up at Willie Nelson's property to seize all his assets...they even took the rings off his fingers! 
And yeah, then there's that lyin' scumbag race-baiter Al Sharpton.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> There was that time when the IRS showed up at Willie Nelson's property to seize all his assets...they even took the rings off his fingers!
> And yeah, then there's that lyin' scumbag race-baiter Al Sharpton.
> View attachment 658330


And you can bet 50% of that amount was drummed up penalties & interest !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

$10.2 Million interest & penalties !









The I.R.S. EVEN TOOK HIS CLOTHES !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes it's true, don't you think that after 40-50 years of searching the IRC they could point to the section / regulation that requires one to File a Return?

The loop hole / entraping gov document is the W-2, and or the 1099. because know the service has an information document that may require a Return to be voluntarilly filed by an individual.

It wasn't easy, took a year and a half learning the key sections of the IRC myself. It's a game of entrapingment an individual into being an Employee and earning Wages. 1099's are a little better.
In this day and age you will never win the war. But I managed to watch 118,000 go into the IRS' computers Black Hole when there 10 year Statute of Limitations to collect for several years , expired one or two tax periods at a time. The last 12k was particularly rewarding when the 2,400 refund came in the mail for that year
Congress finally closed the last loop hole, thanks to the Tax Protesters filing Statements, in the mid to late 90's and of course didn't tell anyone in 1998 ? . By changing the Regulation 1.1445-5 ?, I think it was. You have to have the Publication that pre dates that , as they show / tell a citizen of the US how to do it. By filing a Statement of Citizenship with your Employer, thereby taking one out of the Signing a W-2 Employee earning / withholding Wages trap. Course if one did not work in a Union shop like I did, mostly likely the Employer would just fire you cause they didn't want any problems with the Service.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Oh and BTW has anyone of you ever ask , What are the "Sources" of taxable income in the IRC are ?
That the 16th Amendment talks about. Cause not all income is Taxable Income.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Also too, not one but Three IRS Commissioners have gone on record stating that, "Our tax system is based on Voluntary Compliance". and another stated, however " Your voluntary compliance is mandatory.  LMAO... More Oxymoron crap from government.

Celebrities are used to scare one into compliance, usually happens at the start of tax season and serves to scare everyone into filing.

What is the magic trick in all this one may ask ? Be uncollectable and Educate yourself as to what the hell is really going on.

Now ask yourself, Why do they think it's Voluntary ?

Begs the question, Which scam is bigger, Voluntary Compliance or the Covid Scamdemic ?

And by the way, a Corona virus still has not been isolated.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Also too, not one but Three IRS Commissioners have gone on record stating that, "Our tax system is based on Voluntary Compliance". and another stated, however " Your voluntary compliance is mandatory.
> 
> Now ask yourself, Why do they think it's Voluntary ?
> 
> ...


*A. The Voluntary Nature of the Federal Income Tax System*
*1. Contention: The filing of a tax return is voluntary.*
Some taxpayers assert that they are not required to file federal tax returns because the filing of a tax return is voluntary. Proponents of this contention point to the fact that the IRS tells taxpayers in the Form 1040 instruction book that the tax system is voluntary. Additionally, these taxpayers frequently quote _Flora v. United States_, 362 U.S. 145, 176 (1960), for the proposition that "[o]ur system of taxation is based upon voluntary assessment and payment, not upon distraint."

*The Law:* The word "voluntary," as used in _Flora_ and in IRS publications, refers to our system of allowing taxpayers initially to determine the correct amount of tax and complete the appropriate returns, rather than have the government determine tax for them from the outset. The requirement to file an income tax return is not voluntary and is clearly set forth in sections 6011(a), 6012(a), et seq., and 6072(a) of the Internal Revenue Code. See also Treas. Reg. § 1.6011-1(a).

Any taxpayer who has received more than a statutorily determined amount of gross income in a given tax year is obligated to file a return for that tax year. Failure to file a tax return could subject the non-compliant individual to civil and/or criminal penalties, including fines and imprisonment. In _United States v. Tedder_, 787 F.2d 540, 542 (10th Cir. 1986), the court stated that, "although Treasury regulations establish voluntary compliance as the general method of income tax collection, Congress gave the Secretary of the Treasury the power to enforce the income tax laws through involuntary collection. . . . The IRS' efforts to obtain compliance with the tax laws are entirely proper." The IRS warned taxpayers of the consequences of making this frivolous argument in Rev. Rul. 2007-20, 2007-1 C.B. 863 and in Notice 2010-33, 2010-17 I.R.B. 609.






The Truth About Frivolous Arguments — Section I (A to C) | Internal Revenue Service


"The Truth About Frivolous Tax Arguments" addresses frivolous tax arguments in general. This document was updated March 2022.




www.irs.gov


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When the IRS will not answer a question , they deem it Frivolous. And you are not allowed to use the Constitution as a defense. As well

Sections 6011 and 6012 have there own problems too.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

uberboy48 said:


>


This is true. If you doubt it, then prove your case by finding the law. But it's much more complicated than that. I studied it in detail years ago. Here are the salient points:
1. Even the 16th amendment is ambiguous since it never defines "income". And this is a whole study in itself.
2. There has never been anyone that has found THE law that make an individual liable for the income tax (except federal employees, which are explicitly liable for the tax).
3. Instead there are many circular references in the laws that are both ambiguous and suggestive, but not determinative and herein lies the scam. By being suggestive and at the same time leaving questions, there is a wiggle room for any court to interpret in favor of the IRS. This they do repeatedly - although there have been some cases where the cases have actually been withdrawn when the defendants get too close to the truth of income tax being undefined. 
4. Bottom line: the courts, IRS, and our legislative bodies will always maintain the ruse that taxes are legal. But there is in fact no legal basis for them, and in fact the laws are actually written in a way which states that the income tax is a voluntary tax. Don't press your luck however. I wasted many many hours going down the rabbit hole. Taxes are a scam, but have the "color of law". You will never win even if you are in the right!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jenga said:


> This is true. If you doubt it, then prove your case by finding the law. But it's much more complicated than that. I studied it in detail years ago. Here are the salient points:
> 1. Even the 16th amendment is ambiguous since it never defines "income". And this is a whole study in itself.
> 2. There has never been anyone that has found THE law that make an individual liable for the income tax (except federal employees, which are explicitly liable for the tax).
> 3. Instead there are many circular references in the laws that are both ambiguous and suggestive, but not determinative and herein lies the scam. By being suggestive and at the same time leaving questions, there is a wiggle room for any court to interpret in favor of the IRS. This they do repeatedly - although there have been some cases where the cases have actually been withdrawn when the defendants get too close to the truth of income tax being undefined.
> 4. Bottom line: the courts, IRS, and our legislative bodies will always maintain the ruse that taxes are legal. But there is in fact no legal basis for them, and in fact the laws are actually written in a way which states that the income tax is a voluntary tax. Don't press your luck however. I wasted many many hours going down the rabbit hole. Taxes are a scam, but have the "color of law". You will never win even if you are in the right!


Which is why the Department of Truth (a division of the Department of Justice) was/is such a scary thing.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Which is why the Department of Truth (a division of the Department of Justice) was/is such a scary thing.


The gubmint IS the Ministry of Truth.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Internet lawyers are amazing, they repost, reprint, etc., every "flaw", "loophole", etc., they believe will get them out of paying taxes, they claim to file this form, that form, etc., they cite this magical book, or that magical book, except, in every case, the author of those books is either in federal prison, or has been in federal prison for tax evasion, often more than once, following the printing of their own book


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Also too, not one but Three IRS Commissioners have gone on record stating that, "Our tax system is based on Voluntary Compliance". and another stated, however " Your voluntary compliance is mandatory.  LMAO... More Oxymoron crap from government.
> 
> Celebrities are used to scare one into compliance, usually happens at the start of tax season and serves to scare everyone into filing.
> 
> ...



It IS voluntary, if everyone one day decided to all of the sudden tell their employers to stop withholding money off their paychecks and stopped filing their taxes the entire IRS would slam to a halt. They don't have enough people to handle a mass tax revolt. It would take them years to figure out what the hell went on.

Right now the IRS audits .25% of all tax returns. That's 1/400.

If 5/100 people stop filing and stop paying that's suddenly multiplying their workload (that isn't automated by some evil machine) by a factor of 20.

If 15% of the population stopped filing and and witholding it would multiply the IRS's workload by 60.

And once word gets around that the IRS is getting 60 times their workload and getting behind some smartasses will start mailing in paper copies of their returns with a paper check. Something that happened during 2020 by people who knew they owed money.

Now if the IRS is spending 60 times their current workload on people who just flat out didn't file than everyone else is going to try to cheat like crazy and slip through the cracks.




So yes.. it is voluntary because a mass screwing with the IRS wouldn't be "winnable" by the IRS.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Speaking of there work load. That 12k that went into there Black hole because the Statue of Lim's. I also used there Assessment procedure against them, as the assessment date was the end of August, so I had to file an Extension to give me until 10/15 to get past the 10 years to collect. Well because of Covid it took them an additional 11 months before I got the refund as this was done by snail mail. They even added another 110$ for interest to the refund. The messed up part is they are taxing that too. . Even though it amounts to about 8 bucks.


----------

